# 1952 Schwinn



## rbgolf01 (May 31, 2015)

here are a few pics from my current start up. a Maroon Schwinn I picked up at Memory lane this spring.I used a set of rims still wrapped in paper I got years ago (25) that had the perfect color combo and just had laced onto a set or Sturmey archer hubs, a wide flange for the front and 2 speed kickback for the rear.I cleared the original paint after cleaning. have plenty of other interesting parts to add still, but am looking for some fenders,chainguard and/or a tank in the right color combo alsomight be interesting to add.


----------



## bobcycles (May 31, 2015)

*Fenders........I have an NOS rear fender, never mounted, some shelf wear tho if you can use it.  MAY also have an NOS front fender in even better shape, Can check tomorrow.  Email direct bobcycles@aol.com if you can use em*.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jul 16, 2016)

rbgolf01   What ever happened to this build?  Would  love to see how it came together?


----------

